# Time for a replacement laptop battery?



## Archlute (Aug 6, 2009)

I have had this Dell Inspiron 1525 for about 15 mos. (and, yes, I run Vista, and I find it to be just fantastic...). At sometime around the one year mark the battery began to have a noticeably weakened ability to hold a charge, reducing the time available on battery alone by about 30%. Just this week I have run into the problem where the battery will not receive a charge, and the start screen gives me a warning that the AC adapter is not recognized/authorized.

The original adapter is still putting power into the laptop, but the battery is not charging. It is, in fact, now displaying a 0% on the battery meter. My question, since replacing either the adapter or the battery will be an expensive move, is whether or not you think it is actually an adapter problem or if it is more likely a battery problem.

I do not want to replace a still functioning battery only to find that the new one will also not recognize the adapter, but I have also read from more than one source that a laptop battery is usually on its way out by about the one year mark.

Suggestions?


----------



## Archlute (Aug 6, 2009)

I know someone on here must have a good answer - don't let the fact that I put in a positive word for Vista deter you!


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

try this first:

1. Shut down
2. Unplug
3. Remove battery
4. While battery is out, hold down power button about 10 seconds.
5. Wait a couple of minutes
6. Replace battery
7. Plug in
8. Turn computer back on

if that doesn't work it is likely the adapter they have a history of going bad. or you can buy a Mac


----------



## westminken (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you buy the warranty? If so, call Dell and see what they can do. I know that you will probably get somebody that will not understand what you are wanting but sometimes you can get a fairly knowledgeable person that can help you.


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2009)

It's probably the battery. Do you have a multimeter, or know anyone who does, so that you can quickly check the output from your transformer?


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

Edward said:


> It's probably the battery. Do you have a multimeter, or know anyone who does, so that you can quickly check the output from your transformer?



You say it is likely the battery, but Dell's forums and many other places are full of posts saying it is the adapters.


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2009)

Hungus said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably the battery. Do you have a multimeter, or know anyone who does, so that you can quickly check the output from your transformer?
> ...



Well, with my one and only Dell, it was the battery. 

You can either test and find out, as I suggested, or spend money on parts until it starts working.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 6, 2009)

More than likely it is the adapter. I'd be surprised to have a battery go bad after only 15 months. I just had an adapter go bad recently. Have any friends that own a Dell? It ought to be easy to find an adapter to test out.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 6, 2009)

Adam:

In my research prior to purchasing a similar Dell laptop, I ran across complaints about that exact sort of problem with the larger batteries. So I opted for the standard size instead. Does your computer have one of the larger batteries?

Obviously the easy solution is to purchase a new battery, but just as obviously the question is now, which one? The same size again will probably yield the same result in another year.


----------



## Archlute (Aug 6, 2009)

1. Robert, thanks for the suggested remedy, but no change.

2. Kenneth, it had a one year warranty, but I didn't have the cash to pay for its extension.

3. As far as the problem stemming from either the adapter or the battery, I just don't know at this point. I researched both, and there are many comments regarding both the adapter and the batteries (although more regarding the 6 cell than the 9 cell) that say they stopped working after a year. Apparently, Dell has not been as successful with this bit of hardware as they have been with other things. The adapters retail for about 80.00, and the batteries from 133.00 to 155.00. I am going to try and find both a battery meter, as well as someone with a similar adapter, and see if I can get a better read on things. If I have to go for a new battery the 9 cell had much better ratings on the whole, but still had the same problem of failing to retain longevity past the one year mark.

And, no, I still refuse to cave to your pressure, Mac users.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

Come! Come to the darkside! where we do not have to set aside an entire processor for the running of antiviruses. 
BTW I have never had a Mac that died before the 7 year mark. That includes my laptops.

On a more serious note if you buy an adapter and try and use it if it turns out to be no good you can return it typically for 15% plus the price of shipping, batteries are typically non returnable. I do not know Dell's policy though as that is literally the one line line of computers I am not certified to work on. Heck I even have my OS/2 SMP on RS 6000 cert somewhere, but no Dell would not let non employees get certified back in my day


----------

